# Great Sounding System Focal/JL vs Fosgate/Alpine



## Flapperjaque (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello everyone. I've been wanting to upgrade my cars audio ever since I got it and I have 2 local car audio places offering completely different brands. From talking to people at both places I have narrowed my possible build options to these:

Shop #1 
------

*Front Speakers:*

Rockford Fosgate T3652-s 6.5 2-way component System ($799.99)
or
Rockford Fosgate T5652-s 6.5 2-way Component System ($1,699.99)

*Back Speakers:*

Rockford Fosgate T1572 5x7 2-way Full-Range Speakers ($149.99)

*Subwoofer:*

Rockford Fosgate T1D412 Subwoofer ($449.99)
or
Rockford Fosgate T2s2-13 Subwoofer ($1,299.99)

*Amplifier:*

Alpine PDX-V9 5-Channel Class D Digital Amplifier ($750)
or 
Rocksford Fosgate P1000x5 Class-bd 5-Channel Amplifier ($699.99)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shop #2
--------

*Front Speakers:*

Focal PS 165F3 6.5 3-way Component System ($999.99)

*Back Speakers:*

Focal PC 130F 5" 2-way Coaxil Soeakers ($449.99)

*Subwoofer:*

JL 12W6v3-D4 Subwoofer ($649.99)
or
JL 12W7AE-3 Subwoofer ($949.99)

*Amplifier:*

JL HD900/5 5-Channel Class D Amplifier ($999.99)

Other supplies will obviously be needed, but these are the main components I'm debating on. I'm looking to get the best sound quality with deep deep bass that adds depth to the sound without drowning out the quality of the vocals. I mainly listen to a variety of electronic music mainly house & chillwave, indie/alternative, reggae, and others going in that order. I'm wondering if either of these builds look good to anyone? What might be better? Any better brands I should be looking at? etc? Any input is helpful! Thank you.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I am by far no expert, but my advice would be for you to RUN AWAY from shop #1. Among other shortcomings, their amp recommendations are way out of line with their sub recommendations (i.e. not nearly enough power for those subs). 

Shop #2 recommendations make a lot more sense to me, and I'm pretty sure the Focal/JL equipment would be the better deal in terms of sound quality per dollar (but, again, I am by far no expert).


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Run away from both if they are recommending rear speakers, you're better off putting that money towards deadening or a DSP


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Vx220 said:


> Run away from both if they are recommending rear speakers, you're better off putting that money towards deadening or a DSP


There's that too (I was thinking along more or less similar lines).


----------



## 1sty (Jun 24, 2009)

Who is doing the installation?
What is the car?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

shop number 1 has no idea what they are doing if they would put that tiny alpine amp powering all that nice Rockford gear. the pdx v9 is a nice amp, imo better than the jl shop number 2 recommended, but like said above, would bt come close to working well with the subs, and if you went with the higher end rf components, which are seriously nice btw, you'd need all the power you can get, so rear speakers wouldn't be workable off that amp.

does shop two have a clue how to set up a three way system and properly angle the midrange and tweeter for best sound?

what kind of car is this going into? and if your willing to spend that kind of money, it might be good to post on here about your location/willingness to drive and see if a member here will recommend a shop that has been tried and true for good sound/workmanship.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

I second the opinion of skipping the rear fill. Iv spent $'s and lots of time tring to get rear fill to work only to eventually realize i need to take it out because of what it was doing to my front stage. I wish i would have bought a dsp first thing before rear fill. Id be a year ahead in my system thean i am now..imho


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd go with option 2, but skip the rear speakers, use the W6, Ihave one for sale , add an Alpone F4 and a processor. That way you can run 200 to each midbass and 100 to miss and tweets all active. Oh, and I have an F4 for sale too.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't always like shameless plugs..but..this guys gear is in tip top shape cause I've worked with it.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I for one can't wait til those top end rf components are dc'd and are liquidated at 70% off! Might pick up a set


----------



## 1sty (Jun 24, 2009)

dcfis said:


> I for one can't wait til those top end rf components are dc'd and are liquidated at 70% off! Might pick up a set


ETA on that?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Who knows


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

dcfis said:


> I for one can't wait til those top end rf components are dc'd and are liquidated at 70% off! Might pick up a set



they are fantastic! if they made a three way I'd be sorely tempted..and I have no car!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I like shops 2 recommendations. What car and car stereo will you be using? Nothing necessarily wrong with rear speakers but depending on the stereo a DSP might be a must. We need more information..


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

Just my opinion, but it sounds like the cost/benefit ratio is off. 

Your looking at $3100 before they even get to parts and labor for the install, but you can get 95% of the results with less expensive components. Or you can spend the about the same on components and get much more flexibility. Either way, you're bound to end up with a system that sound's way better than stock.

Ditch the rear speakers and save $450. Find a less expensive (cost is not the same as quality) set of speakers. Use that money to buy a DSP. Instead of $1000 on the HD, what about a XD600/6v2 ($560) and an XD600/1v2 ($450). They're about the same price but would allow you to have an active 3-way front. As for the sub, you've got the 12W6v3-D4 listed at $650. If they're building a custom enclosure that's even more money. You can get a premade box from JL, sealed or ported, with a 10 or 12 inch W6v3 ranging from $600 to $750. 

Again, that's just my opinion. I'm a hobbyist, I don't compete and I don't do this for a living. But I would want my $3100 to work a little harder than what shop #2 quoted you.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Both of these options seem overly high priced to me ... could be I'm a lot more frugal with audio gear these days but some of that is above MSRP-ish... nobody should be paying MSRP anymore for gear alone. If install is baked in there then that is a completely different story which begs a lot more questions about HOW they are going to be installed.

That being said - I'm a far bigger fan of Shop #2 reccomendations; nothing against RF but it looks too much to me like shop #1 interest are in pushing one vendors products a lot more so than building exactly what you the customer want. Again - just my opinion here.

As others have mentioned I would very much push towards a DSP, not bothering with rear speakers at all, and providing more detail liek what car this is going in and what your overall goal is (other than to sound better than stock - most $50 headphones can do that).


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

1 post folks... 1 post. 3 months ago.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

lol well, few of us look at the sell by dates on forums so oh well..maybe someone will get some good info searching on google later on.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Lol...smh.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> lol well, few of us look at the sell by dates on forums so oh well..maybe someone will get some good info searching on google later on.


Definitely, and going by those budget numbers, I pray he was listening. Give me that much and I'll give you a 10 channel active system with everything possible handled. But it probably wouldn't have made RF any money.


----------

